# Starting a Sorority!



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

Yep, it's true! I am finally getting a sorority. A Canadian betta breeder finally had some females, so I'm splurging and getting 7 of his females for my 10g.










I was going to get the blurred out Female #3, however she sold before I got her, so he will be sending me a Cambodian Crowntail girl in her place, which I thought was nice of him. It'll be interesting having 6 HM females and 1 CT female. I'm very excited!

So, do you have any tips for me on sorority life? I have a whack of plants that'll be going into their tank, and already a bunch of live plants that float at the top, so I'm covered there. Anything else? Thanks!


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

Also, does anyone have tips on how to add them all at the same time?


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Well if you know the basics of running a sorority then you should be fine. You just have to make sure that you keep a very watchful eye on the tank with them released because as they are establishing the pecking order then they are waiting for the toughest one to stand out and you need to be able to see who that one is. Don't be too paranoid about them loosing small pieces of their fins because you need to know that, that will definitely be happening.

Once the dominant female is 'in charge' the other females will be just swimming around and guarding their territories. It is crucial for you to make sure that you have 'distracting fish'. These are just school fish that will make the bettas basically distracted and calm them down a bit if you will.

So they are a very important part of having a sorority. I suggest mollies and neon tetras and just add a few zebra danios. Those are the best fish. You should get 4 of each. Maximum is 4 because you only have as little as a 10 gallon tank.

Well I wish you good luck and keep us updated.

-BL2033


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

Hm, I have no access to get dither fish. The tank might not be filtered if we cant find an extension cord, so even if I could it wouldnt be good on my bioload. I'm also out of money  The best I can do is put bunches of my snails in their tank. There will also be a male in a 10g beside their tank...


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

bettafish15 said:


> Hm, I have no access to get dither fish. The tank might not be filtered if we cant find an extension cord, so even if I could it wouldnt be good on my bioload. I'm also out of money  The best I can do is put bunches of my snails in their tank. There will also be a male in a 10g beside their tank...


Well to be honest, I personally wouldn't set up a sorority if you cant get a filter running through the tank because even if you get snails, this wouldn't be a very good idea. Also just for you to know, snails actually add A LOT to the bioload that will be in the tank. They leave waste almost every slide they take.

So that wouldn't be the best idea for you to get something like this going unless you have all of the materials/fish/ect.

-BL2033


----------



## brownmane (Jan 7, 2011)

Just curious as to how you get along. I have a 10 gallon, and started with 3 females, but one jumped out during a water change and I didn't know:-( I just added 2 new ones 3 days ago. Other suggestions I have read on this site about keeping bettas occupied is to change the decor every once in a while. Apparently, some of the nipping/aggression problems can increase if the bettas are bored.


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

I already know about a snail's bioload, I am no newbie to the field  It is 90% likely that I will be able to hook up my filter to the tank. I have all the materials. I have heard of others having sororities and not having dither fish. If worst comes to worst, I can add the 3 cories I have in my 14g to the filtered 10g. I have plently of seeded filter media as well, so cycling isnt an issue.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

brownmane said:


> Just curious as to how you get along. I have a 10 gallon, and started with 3 females, but one jumped out during a water change and I didn't know:-( I just added 2 new ones 3 days ago. Other suggestions I have read on this site about keeping bettas occupied is to change the decor every once in a while. Apparently, some of the nipping/aggression problems can increase if the bettas are bored.


I agree with you completely, but i dont understand what your asking in your question
"Just curious as to how you get along"?

-BL2033


----------



## brownmane (Jan 7, 2011)

bettalover2033 said:


> I agree with you completely, but i dont understand what your asking in your question
> "Just curious as to how you get along"?
> 
> -BL2033


Not a question. Just commenting that I would like to know how things go with the sorority.


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

Ah, I see now Brownmane. I will certainly keep this thread updated! They should arrive Wednesday morning. I will be kept busy until then, as I'm going to take the sand out of their future tank first, it's looking hideous now LOL.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

bettafish15 said:


> I already know about a snail's bioload, I am no newbie to the field  It is 90% likely that I will be able to hook up my filter to the tank. I have all the materials. I have heard of others having sororities and not having dither fish. If worst comes to worst, I can add the 3 cories I have in my 14g to the filtered 10g. I have plently of seeded filter media as well, so cycling isnt an issue.


Well it sounds like you are set. Just as long as you keep an eye out for them which I have no doubt you will!

-BL2033



brownmane said:


> Not a question. Just commenting that I would like to know how things go with the sorority.


Oh okay.

-BL2033


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

Yeah, I think I'm set, I'm just not sure how to add them all at the same time. I guess just have their shipping bags handy, net & toss them in one by one? After acclimating them to my water, of course.


----------



## brownmane (Jan 7, 2011)

Yeah, adding that many fish and trying to float bags in a 10 gallon is going to be a little challenging Good luck. Very exciting.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Yeah, you want to add them all in at the same time so there is not one that just thinks the whole tank is just for her.
Good Luck.

-BL2033


----------



## MaggieLynn (Jun 24, 2011)

When I added my girls, I set them all in a cluster letting them look at each other seeing which had the most fight them dumped them in less aggressive to most, although one was sickly with clamped fins, so I brought her back for another female, and I only had issues when I took them out to do a water change and rearranged the tank, and I guess I messed up territories because all hell broke lose lol. since then no real issues, I also bought a female sold as a male and didnt add her until about 2 months after I got her and there was one fight between her and a trouble maker but other than that if you can handle ripped and nipped you sould be good.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Oh that reminds me. It helps enormously to keep aquarium salt in the tank to make sure that when a female feels the need to nip the female that was nipped will have her fin grow back faster than they would usually. When I had my sorority up and running a while back, I always had Aquarium Salt in the tank to keep the females fins full of like and color.

I usually put aquarium salt in the tank every two weeks. And that kept their fins at their original length. So that is just a tip I would suggest.

-BL2033


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

I just floated them in their cups and let one out every minute or so. Mine are actually very mellow, sO much so that I cant tell who the alpha is, although I am assuming its the giant girl.

The only thing is sometimes a girl or two may just be too aggressive to be in a set up like this. I had to ban two girls from it. Once they were gone, all nipping stopped.

Also, keep in mind that even if all goes well, that can turn at the drop of a hat. You may wake up one morning and find a girl badly beat up or dead 
Size doesn't seem to matter, I found my largest female dead one day  I suspect the culprit was Butterbuns, who has since been banned from the soriety.


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

Thanks for the advice guys! I don't have AQ salt, and I live in a remote town, so when someone gets nipped, clean water will have to do. I'm very hopeful that it will work out.

Edit: Some people say it helps, some say it doesnt, but the 6 HM females are spawn siblings, and the one CT may end up being alpha


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

I put my girls in individual spaces and watched their behavior, then adjusted who should be added first, second, third and so on. It just happened that my pet store Suki was first, pet store Teeko was second, and the 3 breeder girls didn't matter cause they were all nasty creatures lol My tank works wonderfully though, not a single nip since the day I put them together 2 months ago. Good luck with your sorority!

And also, 7 females is more than the max I would put in a 10g tank. I woudln't add any more fish. I have 5 in mine and I can't wait to upgrage them. They seem so crapped.


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

Yeah, I agree that 7 is the max. Wouldn't want them to be... 'crapped' XD teehee. The seller pushed the pick-up date to thursday, so I'm kind of glad because I want to take the sand out and move both my 10g's out into the main room down here so I can have the filters on, because right now they're in my room and the filters were too noisy for sleeping.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Haha crapped, autocorrect at it's best!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

bettafish15 said:


> Thanks for the advice guys! I don't have AQ salt, and I live in a remote town, so when someone gets nipped, clean water will have to do. I'm very hopeful that it will work out.
> 
> Edit: Some people say it helps, some say it doesnt, but the 6 HM females are spawn siblings, and the one CT may end up being alpha


Well just to be careful. So when are you getting them? Im sorry if you mentioned it before.

-BL2033


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

bettalover2033 said:


> Well just to be careful. So when are you getting them? Im sorry if you mentioned it before.
> 
> -BL2033


I was going to get them wednesday, but the seller has to ship them out on wednesday night instead so I will get them thursday morning  That gives me time to move the 10g and set it up all nice and stuff it full of plants, real and fake.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

bettafish15 said:


> I was going to get them wednesday, but the seller has to ship them out on wednesday night instead so I will get them thursday morning  That gives me time to move the 10g and set it up all nice and stuff it full of plants, real and fake.


That sounds so exciting! I am getting a pair soon and im sure that is going to feel just like you are feeling right now

-BL2033


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

I could have gotten a HMPK pair, beautiful gold colors, but housing them meant I had to buy another tank/heater for the female.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

bettafish15 said:


> I could have gotten a HMPK pair, beautiful gold colors, but housing them meant I had to buy another tank/heater for the female.


Yeah but I am planning to breed.

-BL2033


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

bettalover2033 said:


> Yeah but I am planning to breed.
> 
> -BL2033


Yes, I know? @[email protected] My comment was just in passing.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Okay, I guess:0.

-BL2033


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

Haha, things get confusing over the internet I guess.

But anyway, I'm most excited to get the girl with the red on her head in the picture I posted. If I ever did breed, she would be the first <3


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

bettafish15 said:


> Haha, things get confusing over the internet I guess.
> 
> But anyway, I'm most excited to get the girl with the red on her head in the picture I posted. If I ever did breed, she would be the first <3


You should definitely think of breeding!


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

Yeah, I really want to. Now that I'll have all these gorgeous HM females and even a CT female. I'd just have to get HM males, since all of mine are VT, with the exception of my moms DT.


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

Just to add...

If you overfeed the girls a bit before letting them out it will help them be less aggressive. You can float them in clear containers next to each other for a bit if you want so they can see each other but not get to each other.

And to bettalover and others: YOU DO NOT NEED A DISTRACTION FISH!  That tank is full and females are just fine together without a distraction.


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

That's a good point! I will definitely feed them well before letting them in the tank. They won't be in containers, they'll be in shipping bags. I have no clear containers I could float them in


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

GreenTea said:


> Just to add...
> 
> If you overfeed the girls a bit before letting them out it will help them be less aggressive. You can float them in clear containers next to each other for a bit if you want so they can see each other but not get to each other.
> 
> And to bettalover and others: YOU DO NOT NEED A DISTRACTION FISH!  That tank is full and females are just fine together without a distraction.


IMO/E Distracting fish are an important part and personally I wouldn't run a sorority without them. They add to the empty space and help keep order. Though in many cases, people need to learn from experience and the only way to do that is to do what you feel is right and necessary.

-BL2033


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

I think it just depends on the tank size. Not possible in my case, but perhaps if one's tank was bigger it might help if you had say, 5 females in a 20g.


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

I have never seen a sorority in here with "distracting fish, and I have a 20 gallon stocked with 12 female bettas, two of whom are giants. There isn't any fighting because the tank is set up properly. Adding another species is adding another set of potential problems imo.

Different things work for different people I guess but I love my all betta sorority.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

bettafish15 said:


> I think it just depends on the tank size. Not possible in my case, but perhaps if one's tank was bigger it might help if you had say, 5 females in a 20g.


True. Though it is settled. Your going without them. They will be fine with an owner like you! You seem to care about their health and thats all that matters.

Can't wait for pictures of them!

-BL2033


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

One time I youtube I saw a like....60 or maybe larger gallon tank, long, not tall, with neon tetras and some giant female bettas. It was stunning and all aquascaped to perfection. I think in 10 and 20 gals it probably won't work but would do better in a larger setting where it's more like an ecosystem. I looked for the vid just now but can't find it


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

GreenTea said:


> I have never seen a sorority in here with "distracting fish, and I have a 20 gallon stocked with 12 female bettas, two of whom are giants. There isn't any fighting because the tank is set up properly. Adding another species is adding another set of potential problems imo.
> 
> Different things work for different people I guess but I love my all betta sorority.


I agree with you. I don't see where there would be a problem with that. A while back when I had about two or three sororities in my house I never had them with distracting fish and they lived fine but I was just saying as a tip for newer betta keepers. Or just to add to any tips because she said any tips are welcome. I apologize if I sound rude. That isn't my intention.

-BL2033


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

I am so excited for them! When they arrive I will take many pictures  I'll take so many I'll have to start a new thread, LOL!


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

Oh no not at all! It's all good  I was just saying what I've seen and what's worked for me and others. 

Mostly it's because I'm always tempted to add say...pygmy cories to a tank but for me its just like I'm too busy with maintaining bettas to try to add another species. It could be a plus or a negative for someone knew depending on how it worked out you know? I have a fantasy tank one day of a really longgggg tank with just a cool rare pleco and some beautiful cories in it with giant neon tetras. Sorry off topic lol



Bettafish15 definitely post pics!  Sororities can be work but its now my favorite tank. Love my girls.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

@GreenTea: Yeah I understand. And if you have time could you send me a picture of the pleco you talked about in a PM maybe? (Off topic)

@Bettafish15: Well that sounds a lot like myself! I get too excited and its about a year later that I stop being so excited for them

-BL2033


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

I really love cories too. I have 3 bronze cories in my 14g  Once I get my filters going again, I hope to add some pygmy cories to the 10g with the one male.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

I have never housed cories before. They look very cool and such, especially the albino ones. Those are very common aren't they?

-BL2033


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

Yeah, cories are pretty common. Mine are pretty shy, but when I don't move for awhile they come out  I had 4, but one got stuck in a piece of cactus wood, and even though I QT'd him with clean water, he didnt last the night. :/


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

I was asking, are albino cories common?

-BL2033


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

Oh, I see. Yes, they are common!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Yeah because I noticed them all the time in the LPS's

-BL2033


----------



## Oiseau (Nov 8, 2011)

I'm so jealous. ;___; I was planning on buying a couple of the ones you bought.


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

LOL REALLY? I was wondering if there any others who knew that seller on here! I really wanted the female #3, but she sold before I could. He says his females sell out really fast lately, so that might mean hes gonna bring in more since they sell more than his males do.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Thats a good thing!

-BL2033


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

Yeah, I'm glad I found the seller  'Cuz getting a fish from AB is $90 just for the transhipper shipping. @[email protected]


----------



## PixelatedPaint (Nov 19, 2011)

So expensive right? I wanted an orange dalmatian and found out to my dismay that the trans shipping and fish would cost me 150. Q.Q My heart went < / 3


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

I agree! The prices on AB are ridiculous. On one fish, i'm sure if you buy out of country, your paying at least $90 and that is if your lucky.

-BL2033


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

you found a Canadian breeder? please share


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

> 'Cuz getting a fish from AB is $90 just for the transhipper shipping. @[email protected]


And that, my friends, is why I get my bettas from Walmart.
The one i got the other day, I had to take with me everywhere because it was -32F outside, too cold to leave in the car while shopping.

I think for the USA, its $5 to the transhipper and then $32 to ship express to me. I don't dare try it though. maybe in the summer i may.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Yeah, well you live in Alaska. That is pretty far away, plus most breeders wont ship there because that is part of the upper 50 states on the west coast. Although it is a lot easier for the west coast to access the foriegn countries.

-BL2033


----------



## PixelatedPaint (Nov 19, 2011)

I get all my bettas from Pets unlimited or the LFS, however it is rare that the latter has any. Problem with most LPS bettas is the ick or Fin rot. I'm treating all of mine for Ich at the moment and its no fun. I worry so much I lose sleep. <(@[email protected])>. These are abnormally pretty bettas for my area. So I'm freaking out. I want them to live long happy lives looking gorgeous in their 10gals.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Even if they dont make it. Im sure they will enjoy their last days with you! At least you care for them and want them to survive unlike petstores.


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

It's never been the transshipping fee that gets me, buying from an american breeder would only be..5 dollars less. It's the regular shipping. For me, regular shipping was like, 35-40? Maybe just 30, I remember the total price being 50 or so and he was 25. 

The price of overnight shipping just increases with the price of gas and other things, it's a pain.

That's why I'm thinking of only buying from AB in groups


----------



## PixelatedPaint (Nov 19, 2011)

Unfortunately for me there is only one trans shipper in canada and hes provinces away, (I am on the east coast) If it were cheaper I would have more bettas. However I have my hands full with males from the lps.


As it is the lps gives me males who are pretty much dead. They give me the meds and I find homes for them. It is so bad there sometimes. I usually keep the males who's personalities mesh with mine. Now though I have less and less room so unless the male is extremely unusual he finds another loving home.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Pixel, there is a breeder in Truro, NS  She has males for $15-$25, she has a few spawns going now. 

I bought from CanadaBetta on AB, I probably won't do that again. There are great Bettas right in my own province from local breeders. I think the transshipper quotes me $90 for up to 6 females shipping to the East Coast! Ah, no wai!


----------



## PixelatedPaint (Nov 19, 2011)

This is what he quoted me. This is without the price of the fish, only shipping,


1 betta = 105$ total for shipping to your address
6 bettas = 180$ total for shipping to your address


Do you have a site for her? I'd like to check it out.


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

I use Canadian Aqua Farm  Fast replies, and he's a nice fellow. CanadaBettas once chewed me out because I have fish from Canadian Aqua Farm, and badmouthed all my fish, on a public thread and everything. I would never buy from him personally. His fish arent nice anyways.

If I could get pretty fish at a petstore I would, but I'm in northern Canada and the nearest city is 3 hours away, and Petland only has VT's. I havent checked out another petstore yet though


----------



## PixelatedPaint (Nov 19, 2011)

OH my god. I hate it when breeders insult bettas who arent to THEIR liking. I got flammed on youtube once by some thai breeder because I had a super delta and was happy with him. You can't even begin to imagine the insults he threw at me for simply being a happy pet owner.


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

PixelatedPaint said:


> OH my god. I hate it when breeders insult bettas who arent to THEIR liking. I got flammed on youtube once by some thai breeder because I had a super delta and was happy with him. You can even begin to imagine the insults he through at me for simply being a happy pet owner.


Glad to know I'm not alone! It was awful, he called the betta in my avatar (R.I.P.) deformed and ugly. >:/ It's like if you arent buying one of their fish, all other fish are bad.


----------



## PixelatedPaint (Nov 19, 2011)

I don't dislike breeders as a whole, now if the breeder considers his/her fish as livestock and insults me because I treat them like family, then he/she can go shove it where it doesn't shine and let it fester. I love my fish and if they have a problem with it then they will never get my money. I black list them.


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

Yeah, most breeders are quite nice, but I agree, if they don't get the whole 'loving your pet' concept or insult a fish that isnt from them then I won't buy from them. I'm glad I found a nice breeder! If I ever breed, it would be cool to talk betta breeding with Rick.


----------



## PixelatedPaint (Nov 19, 2011)

I wish there was one in NB. That way I could pick them up instead of worrying about shipping and DOAs. I plan on breeding one of my pairs just to continue their line. I love their colors. But I would love to have a HM someday.


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

I have gotten some of my best fish from pets unlim, but I have also gotten my sickest fish from them. They had a tank of girls that was packed with mislabled male plakats as well as females. That had (if not columnarious, another cotton growing disease).

And I hate their wall of death >.> I say that, yet my Scuzi was rescued from there, he looked like a special blue to me. But red, blue, that's it.

I gotta say, so far I'm liking petsmart better for the bettas. I haven't seen many very sick looking, some with a bit of rot or sbd, and the blue water is horrid, but I'm being an optomist. Arriving on Tuesday to sort them out of the shipping box helps


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Well that sounds very nice of you!


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

Wow, I've never heard of breeders being jerks about fish being pets! I told the guy who sold me Dionysus he was my first pet fish and everything and he was just so excited that he was going into a loving home! I had no idea some breeders felt that way.


----------



## PixelatedPaint (Nov 19, 2011)

It's a shame that some do. I was seriously shocked when I was continuously insulted about it. I asked him how he felt about his fish and he said they were like cattle. Heartbreaking to know really.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

I agree. That just means that he is all about the profit and not about their health and who they are going to. People like that are like the people that run puppy mills. Horrid places those are!

-BL2033


----------



## PixelatedPaint (Nov 19, 2011)

Yes and they also drag the more caring and loving breeder's names into the mud . All I want is healthy and happy fish.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

I think the same way! I would love to have a healthy and happy fish too! Even if it is for a week! I would rather it pass in a caring and loving home rather than the opposite!

-BL2033


----------



## PixelatedPaint (Nov 19, 2011)

Same which is why i have 4 10 gallons, 1 15, 1 5 gallon and 1 20 gallon dedicated to housing and medicating sick to nearly dead male bettas. I have a 20 gallon sorority which i've just started. It is very rare to find females here. I only have 2 males of my own but i try to save as many males as can and find them homes.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

That is so nice of you!

-BL2033


----------



## PixelatedPaint (Nov 19, 2011)

I can't just leave them to die. They look at me with those eyes and I'm sold.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Those eyes and a wiggle is all that is took for me to get 20 of them lol

-BL2033


----------



## PixelatedPaint (Nov 19, 2011)

xD I need to be careful. At least most females can stay together so its not as taxing but the males...whenever i see a tank on kijiji or on sale at a store i buy...knowing it will house a betta soon enough.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

See, planning ahead does work out. lol.

-BL2033


----------



## PixelatedPaint (Nov 19, 2011)

I have a monthly (tank fund) -.- I think I'm addicted.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

You THINK your addicted?! Lol. My mom says i'm not addicted. It's and obsession.

-BL2033


----------



## PixelatedPaint (Nov 19, 2011)

ok I AM addicted. Especially int he winter months. I love to garden and hike in the fall. I love to have visual stimulus...My daughter is almost 4 and is already starting to play a bit mor eon her own...YES my bettas are like children who feed my need for affection when Abby decides she prefers her LEGOS. Q.Q the humanity.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Well at least fish are a great hobby to get into because they are peaceful and very nice to have in an environment. Especially around children.

-BL2033


----------



## PixelatedPaint (Nov 19, 2011)

MY daughter is afraid of everything...except for fish. Which is why I revisited my love for them. I used to own bettas years ago but during university and pregnancy I had to give to take a break. Now its for throttle.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Wow. Well i have also had bettas before. Though this was when i was about 10 years old and bought one for my mom and i. One for her bday and the other for me. I remember not even buying a tank or "bowl". I just brought home the fish and said "well mom they have them in smaller containers than this bag, why cant he live in here?" So my brother took me back to the store and got me a bowl for them.

Now when i look back at them, i look back and laugh. I took care of those fish and i even remember picking them up with my bare hands and placing them in their separate bowls. I wouldnt dare do that now because i cant stand to have the feeling of them in my hands. Its so slimey!

-BL2033


----------



## PixelatedPaint (Nov 19, 2011)

Haha! I styarted having bettas when I was around the same age. Poor buddy had a 1/5 tank. Those plastic ones...I know better now. Before uni they all had small 5 gallons or so. I was taking a double major in uni so In was far too busy and then I was preegnat for Abby and it was a problemtic pregnancy at that. So finally I can have them again and I am so happy. Both of us enjoy them a great deal. It is also a very valuable learning experience for her.


Oh and please don't mind the typoes and errors...lack of sleep lately ...xD


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Well I feel the same way because I have a 11 month old baby sister and i think having my bettas will be great for her to have something to grow up on and have something like that to say as she gets older. I hope she carries on with the experience and the hobby in this family. Also my two other sisters are here and are influenced as well. One of my sisters are really into bettas as well. She is only 11 though so I remember having them earlier and she really likes them like i do. (somewhat). she is young and likes to go to dances and hang out with friends so she isnt completely like me.

And I know how you feel! I havent been getting much sleep either. I went to sleep at 12:00 or 1:00am on school days and i had to get up at 6:00am and that was horrible! I dont know how im awake now. But i guess its because im a night owl.

-BL2033


----------



## PixelatedPaint (Nov 19, 2011)

I think we get used to lack of sleep honestly. Its not like we dont need it but we learn to survive...kind like bettas in a cup...you can but you shouldn't...I think I get a total of 12 or so hours a week. My daughter takes seizures every night lately so im usually up tending to her or waiting for the next one.xD My fish calm me down thank god.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Oh my. Im sorry for that. Well i think it's a less productive night because i devote my time to be on here when i have H.W. Im a huge Procrastinator and will wait until the 11th hour to do something! It's horrible how i work but i always manage to get it done! Thats where the positive part comes in.

-BL2033


----------



## PixelatedPaint (Nov 19, 2011)

I am the same. As soon as Abby falls asleep I am able to focus 100 pct on something so I get more done.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

That sounds good! So how are the bettas?


----------



## PixelatedPaint (Nov 19, 2011)

a few had ich but are doing much better. My females are getting along great...a few short chases but thats it.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

PixelatedPaint said:


> a few had ich but are doing much better. My females are getting along great...a few short chases but thats it.


So you have the females already?

-BL2033


----------



## PixelatedPaint (Nov 19, 2011)

I currently have 6 females which i got 4 days or so ago. they are being treated as well. All doing great to my relief. The males are toot hank goodness. one of the males scratched so hard he lost scales.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Aww poor betta! I have never had a tail biter and never want one! I hope i never have to deal with that. I would never be able to deal with it nor will i have the patience for it.

-BL2033


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

Tailbiters are annoying. I have a couple. My VT, Spot, could be mistaken for a PK, he has it down to such an art. Wont have to worry about that with my girls that are coming!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Lol. Well I had a male with fin rot and i felt so helpless and scared when i saw his fins literally falling in from of my eyes. After most of his long fins were gone, he was swimming around REALLY fast and almost *happy* to get rid of them. I think they were slowing him down

-BL2033


----------



## PixelatedPaint (Nov 19, 2011)

It kinda makes sense though. They were bred to have longer and prettier fins. They don't need them. Maybe its like running in a long pouffe wedding dress all the time. wouldn't you just want to rip some of it off so you can move better?


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

PixelatedPaint said:


> It kinda makes sense though. They were bred to have longer and prettier fins. They don't need them. Maybe its like running in a long pouffe wedding dress all the time. wouldn't you just want to rip some of it off so you can move better?


I think so as well. They are always swimming around with so much baggage and then HMPK's or PK's are enjoying their fins because they are just as fast as the females. This is why i think they are more aggressive than HMs and other long finned bettas.

-BL2033


----------



## PixelatedPaint (Nov 19, 2011)

The longer the fins the more snagging too. They are gorgeous but I kinda of pity them.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

True, though that is why many of us are trying to perfect them by NOT breeding Rosetails because that is just one deformity that they have to really be strong enough to hold.

-BL2033


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

I set up their tank today! Too lazy to upload pics right now, and I have to go to work soon anyhow. It's looking good here in the main room! I cant wait to get some life in it


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Yeah I usually feel like that when people tell me to write another chapter, though once i get started, i cant stop! Until i get writers block.

-BL2033


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

Okay guys! I HAVE THE GIRLS! They were almost going to freeze if I hadnt stayed and waited for the late greyhound >.> but they made it okay! I'm about to let the least aggressive out first. My tankwater is cloudy, so I put in some seeded filter media like I was going to anyhow and added some Prime along with my normal water conditioner.

GIRLS ARE SOOOO TINY!


----------



## PixelatedPaint (Nov 19, 2011)

Pics pics pics!!!!


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

I'm uploading them now! Theres a video too! I'll make a separate thread and link to it here.


----------



## PixelatedPaint (Nov 19, 2011)

Yay!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

I can't wait to see them!

-BL2033


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

LOL sorry I forgot to link to the thread!

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=86613

Not the best pics, but my camera wasnt being nice today


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Either way the fish are flawless!

-BL2033


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

So, this morning, the tank water has cleared up perfectly, however with that the girls are getting feisty. The two largest, a big dark marble girl and another marble girl with the red head, are chasing the others around. Size definitely matters  I added two IAL's in hopes of darkening the water and maybe calming them down. Only one girl has a nip in her anal fin, a nice white girl. So far my darling Pudge is safe! I'll take more pictures today 

If the two large girls don't calm down soon, do I separate them for a little while and then re-introduce them? They are claiming the floating log.


----------



## PixelatedPaint (Nov 19, 2011)

Unfortunately you can't change the demeanor of the fish. I had the same problem until someone told me to take them all out and change decor around or to just change the decor around. This way they reclaim territory and maybe itll lessen some of the aggression. It worked for me.


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

Alright, if the two girls don't settle down a little bit soon, then I will try that.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Well that sounds good! Not the part where they are fighting, but I think they will be fine a little after.

-BL2033


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

PixelatedPaint said:


> Unfortunately you can't change the demeanor of the fish. I had the same problem until someone told me to take them all out and change decor around or to just change the decor around. This way they reclaim territory and maybe itll lessen some of the aggression. It worked for me.


I agree! Because they think they are in a whole other tank that they have to reclaim all over again.

-BL2033


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

Yeah, I mean, it's not as bad as I was expecting. I still think I'm lucky LOL They all like to hang at the top, so they keep running into each other. >.>

Once the diftwood sinks, I can move it to the bottom, which should help since everyone wants to claim the wood LOL


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Lol, its like the Black Friday sale that they are all waiting to get in to get the (in this case) "driftwood".

They are just very pretty! I can't wait to see some more [clearer] pictures of them.

-BL2033


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

bettalover2033 said:


> Lol, its like the Black Friday sale that they are all waiting to get in to get the (in this case) "driftwood".
> 
> They are just very pretty! I can't wait to see some more [clearer] pictures of them.
> 
> -BL2033


Haha, I'll call it "black driftwood" XD I'm about to take some pics now!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Great!
With your permission, would you mind if I edit maybe one or two for you? (I'll take a request if you have any, like a name ect.)

-BL2033


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

Sure, knock yourself out! I don't have any requests, you can just have fun with it  Photoshop is some fun stuff. XD


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

I definitely will! Just need the pics.

-BL2033


----------



## mountaintrout (Nov 24, 2011)

I quill be getting the rest of the live plants and a few more hiding material tomorrow. Then run it for another week so I can get a good healthy tank by doing water changes from my other tanks. Dumbass my tests and get my 30 gallon sorority tank up. I'm excited


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

LINK TO BUNCHES OF PICTURES:

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?p=903056#post903056


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

Update: The big red headed girl was being way too feisty, so I have put her in a one gallon KK for a few hours. She hates it, since shes super active. None of the girls in their tank are running around in a panic anymore, so I hope this boosts their confidence some.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Don't worry, they will be fine. Just give it time. Its only been about 3 days. Right? Or two?

-BL2033


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

Eh, about two days. I only QT'd the girl for about a couple hours, and it did help some. I'm loving having a sorority <3


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

bettafish15 said:


> Eh, about two days. I only QT'd the girl for about a couple hours, and it did help some. I'm loving having a sorority <3


I liked it too! I miss my girls before I moved!

-BL2033


----------



## mountaintrout (Nov 24, 2011)

A few more days and my sorority will be ready. I got a PETCO female with almost no rear fin. She will rule things I think. Not sure what a good name will be


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

What does she look like? Maybe I can help with a name? Can you post a picture?

-BL2033


----------



## mountaintrout (Nov 24, 2011)

Starting my tank today. I put NY heartiness young male in and watching for any bad signs. 30 gallons and 82 degrees. The test strips looked great. He is all over the place checking out everything he can. In a couple days I'm putting him back to his tank and letting the ladies in.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Everything sounds great! Just curious, but what do you mean by " I put NY heartiness?"

-BL2033


----------



## mountaintrout (Nov 24, 2011)

Lol. Fingerfumble... I'm on my phone, not my computer. Touchphone and big ugly fingers lead to a mess ..... my heartiest is what I meant. My strongest. Thanks for letting me know of that fumble


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

That's okay, I thought it was an expression. Don't worry we all make mistakes

-BL2033


----------



## mountaintrout (Nov 24, 2011)

I have a few expressions, but might get flagged...lol. where are you getting that betta for Christmas ?


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Well i'm getting him from a member on this site! Her name is DarkMoon17 and she is wonderful to work with!

-BL2033


----------



## mountaintrout (Nov 24, 2011)

I have a few of her posts. Seems very nice. I'm looking for a breeder on here or America. Not sending my money overseas. Trying all I can for our economy. I'm looking for a dragon crowntail black. Maybe you know a few here


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Well all she has right now is Dragon Halfmoons.
Try Chard56, he has a VERY wide variety of dragons of every tail type. Great breeder, has reasonable prices and very nice person to work with. I bought from him before and never had a DOA. Also a great shipper. Try PM him and he can show you many of his bettas up for sale.

-BL2033


----------



## mountaintrout (Nov 24, 2011)

5hank you so very much..ill have to find him


----------



## mountaintrout (Nov 24, 2011)

Thank.......dang phone.......lol


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

mountaintrout said:


> Thank.......dang phone.......lol


Here is his profile:

http://www.bettafish.com/member.php?u=23711

-BL2033


----------



## mountaintrout (Nov 24, 2011)

You are so kind


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

No problem.

-BL2033


----------

